# Cost for Fascia & gutter



## Pope John 11 (10 Feb 2008)

Has anyone got any advice on the cost of hiring a contractor to install fascia & gutter to a 3000sqft one & half storey dormer dwelling. The house has two dormers to the front & three to the rear

I am thinking of black fascia & gutter to match the black upvc windows which i ordered last week and in the process of getting quotations.

Any advice on whether to use aluminum seamless gutters or upvc.

The house is located in the countryside

I have read some previous threads on this topic which seem to relate to houses in the city.

Advice appreciated


----------



## mercman (10 Feb 2008)

I wouldn't fancy them in black but its your choice. Try the yellow pages for a local supplier. They normally supply and fix.


----------



## mathepac (10 Feb 2008)

I can't give any guidance on pricing, but could I suggest the following:

1) Get plenty of quotes and references and check the references

2) Aluminium is usually powder-coated and you're stuck with the colour you select originally. Aluminium guttering and down-pipes are more easily damaged and more difficult to repair or replace than uPVC, IME

3) When getting quotes ask potential suppliers to price the cost of matching gutter-screening in their costings (great for keeping leaves and other rural air-borne debris out of gutters)

4) Be prepared to test the work for leaks and for the correct run-offs (towards down-pipes) before the supplier moves off site. I have seen gutters installed the wrong way around, with the run-off AWAY from the down-pipes.

5) Ask about the resistance of the supplied product to algae-formation (nothing looks worse than green fascia and guttering).

As suggested above, Golden Pages, the book or on-line, and local news-papers are usually good places to start.

HTH


----------



## Caveat (11 Feb 2008)

We got white PVC for the gable ends only (4 bed bungalow) about a year ago - think it was around €700, if that's any help.


----------



## poppy1 (11 Feb 2008)

Hey
We recently built a storey and half (2200sq ft) and got black facia and soffit at a cost of €2500. We have dark brown pvc windows and i much prefer the black.
Hope this helps


----------



## johnnyg (11 Feb 2008)

don't go for white, i was cleaning the green algae off them at the weekend all around the sunroom, we are in our house a year and when you look up they look horrible, all greena and dirty, in our new house will are going for black


----------



## KCT (11 Feb 2008)

Got a quote recently from a company in Mayo for €2200 for house 2500 sq. ft. & garage, black aluminium.


----------



## MelF (11 Feb 2008)

Agreed, don't go for white OR uPVC, discoloration is awful and uPVC needs too many ugly joins whereas aluminum is run off in one continuous length.


----------



## Carpenter (11 Feb 2008)

A few further points to note:
I think rolled, powder coated aluminium gutters are preferable to uPVC as these are seamless and less likely to leak, as joints (or seams) will be confined to stop ends, returns or outlets.

Plastic rainwater pipes (downpipes) are certainly more resistant to impact damage etc than aluminium. 

In relation to mildew and algae growth; regardless of the material type or colour these will be a problem if dirt and environmental deposits are allowed to accumulate.  There's no such thing as "maintenance free", all building products require some degree of maintenance to a greater or lesser degree.  In the case of gutters, fascia and soffit I think these should be inspected on a yearly basis and cleaned down at least every other year.


----------



## Pope John 11 (11 Feb 2008)

Thanks for all the advice so far...much appreciated

I've been quoted about 4,500 euro for all the facsia & gutters excluding the dormers, each of the dormers i've been told are 300euro a piece.

I am looking to do the front two dormers in render which i told him.

So the total cost to do the facsia & gutters and the 3 rear dormers black in colour is 4500+900 = 5,400euro for a 3,000sqft house.

I think this is quite expensive....for my brother got his done for 5,000euro in golden oak 9 months ago during peak construction time.

I await some more quotations.

It should be cheaper now....any comments appreciated....


----------



## mathepac (12 Feb 2008)

Carpenter said:


> ...Plastic rainwater pipes (downpipes) are certainly more resistant to impact damage etc than aluminium...


Strangely enough the most common damage I have seen is to the aluminium guttering. Some eejit arrives to work on the roof (tiles, TV, electricity, phones, chimney, painting or whatever) slaps a ladder up against the guttering, stands on ladder and bingo - deformed leaky guttering.


----------



## Carpenter (12 Feb 2008)

mathepac said:


> Strangely enough the most common damage I have seen is to the aluminium guttering. Some eejit arrives to work on the roof (tiles, TV, electricity, phones, chimney, painting or whatever) slaps a ladder up against the guttering, stands on ladder and bingo - deformed leaky guttering.


 
I have seamless aluminium guttering on my house and have regularly propped a ladder against it when carrying out routine maintenance and it's never been a problem for me.  I magine it depends on the profile of the guttering and the gauge of metal used; some might be stronger than others.


----------



## Pope John 11 (3 Mar 2008)

Any cost figures for a 3,000 sqft house...five dormers as per my original thread. The house is in the country 

Much Appreciated


----------



## format (10 Dec 2009)

Sligo area, 2600 sqft 3 domer windows, 1 bay window, black pvc / aluminium Euro 2000

Not sure how they plan to fix the parts to the wall / soffit etc, will ask re spikes? (i think, this is the correct term, told to avoid them) before giving go ahead.

Hope this helps as a guide.

J


----------



## secman (15 Dec 2009)

I'm sure that he has since well built the house and is looking forward to Christmas 09 ,hoping its as good as Christmas 08 !

Secman


----------

